# My mod on the new Pit Boss Grills 77435 Vertical Lp Gas Smoker..............



## expat smoker (Oct 1, 2019)

After realizing that the Pit Boss Grills 77435 Vertical Lp Gas Smoker was a great little box with a puny little burner [stating that it can achieve temps high enough to bake bread/pizzas and crisp pork skin] bur reality is that the highest temp I could achieve was 325f empty, but with 10# of food inside, drops to below 225f.  Good for long slow smoking, but not high enough to bake/roast etc. Comes with a 13,000 BTU burner that has a lot of yellow flame [and no air adjustment] that will barely burn wood chips for smoke.
So I ordered a GasOne B-5300 One High-Pressure Outdoor Propane Burner Gas Cooker Welded Frame No Assembly required 0-20 PSI after measuring the fit and tomorrow I'll remove the stock 'baby Pitboss burner' and install this 65,000BTU blaster burner to see if it will actually bake. Tested it outside last night and it has a beautiful blue flame that adjusts easily from a gentle simmer to a roaring blast with it's simple cast iron hob.

Just wondering if any other owners of the Pit Boss Grills 77435 have this issue with their machine?? Not to put down the body, style, and slow smoke function as it seems like a great quality box but way under powered. Like having a GTO with a VW engine!
Will keep you posted and cross your fingers that it will work, please!


----------



## Big Glenn (Oct 1, 2019)

expat
My 77435 will reach 375 empty and 350 loaded with food, Although I rarely have a reason to run it that high. Are you using the built in thermometer? My stock therm. is way low at high temps even though it is close in boiling water. I will be watching your results with this mod.

Glenn


----------



## expat smoker (Oct 1, 2019)

Thanks glen for your reply. I use the therm on board as well as two oven thermometers. and the bottom just above the empty water tray [that being too small for practicality] and use a big foil pan that I keep almost a gallon of water with fresh herbs left over from my marinate/brine.
Amazing that yours can reach 375 as that would be acceptable to me for most purposes. 
I think the problem with mine is a bum burner because half the flame is yellow and I can see no adjustment for air flow so that's why I invested in the cast iron burner.
As I type, I have a 10lb picnic leg slow @200f so it will take forever to reach my 170f goal.
I hope that tomorrow's or next day's will be 5-6 hrs @ 350, then blasted up to 400+ to get the crispy skin that 'lechon pork' is famous for. gotta start the thaw now.............
Keep in touch.
Jack


----------



## Big Glenn (Oct 1, 2019)

Jack,
I looked back at my owners manual and it says to check that the venturi tubes are completely inserted into the burner and the exhaust vents are completely open to ensure adequate air flow. Also, I don't use any water when smoking. I think that a large quantity of water will keep the temperature down.


----------



## expat smoker (Oct 1, 2019)

the burner went into the hole all the way home, so I don't think that is the issue but I will empty my large water pan that also doubles as a drip pan as I don't like all that grease flowing down to the bottom..........fire hazard??

Another reason I want the higher temps is some times, I just hunger for a non smoked rib roast beef.  Hope I'm not offending any of you hard core smokers...........


----------



## Big Glenn (Oct 2, 2019)

I cover the water pan with foil to catch grease, just no water. Yellow flame sounds like insufficient air flow


----------



## forktender (Oct 2, 2019)

Big Glenn said:


> I cover the water pan with foil to catch grease, just no water. Yellow flame sounds like insufficient air flow


Yellow or orange flame is for sure a insufficient air flow problem. There should be an adjustment where the LP hose connects to the burner. Spin it until you get a blue flame with slightly yellow or orange tips. 
Good call Glenn.


----------



## expat smoker (Oct 2, 2019)

Are you sure Glenn? on my other burner, I open the air intake all the way for a nice blue flame. 
It's late so I'll try tomorrow to confirm.


----------



## forktender (Oct 2, 2019)

I'm not Glenn, but yeah the air fuel mixture is off when you have a yellow or orange flame, play around with the mixing plate or dial until you get a mostly blue flame.


----------



## expat smoker (Oct 2, 2019)

I'm often wrong,especially late at night after a long day at the pit, but I will still try it tomorrow after coffee.


----------



## Big Glenn (Oct 2, 2019)

I don't think you are wrong since there is no adjustment at the burner. the owners manual says the exhaust vents should be all the way open allows good air flow.


----------



## expat smoker (Oct 3, 2019)

Well, I did major surgery today and found the elusive air vents inside the burner housing and they were all the way open, but you can see by the pic that the flame is quite uneven.  Seems to me that the wafer burner is deformed as the flame is almost 3 inches long at the longest about midway and more than half of it is yellow, but never fear, I removed the burner box and simply inserted my newly bought old fashioned cast iron camping hob and gave it a quick test and it easily got up to 450 and held steady. It could easily have gone further, but I didn't want to burn the gaskets and darkness was upon me. 
NOW I CAN BAKE BREAD AND ROAST BEEF AND MORE!! then revert to a smoker when I feel like it. 
I didn't mention my main motivation for all this remodeling.  It's because the on board computer of my [just past warranty] Amana house oven fried and for almost 2 years we've only had the stove top to cook on and I like to bake bread.
I'll try to post some pics of my newly remodeled smoker oven tomorrow.


----------



## MilesOfTexas (Apr 21, 2020)

expat smoker said:


> Well, I did major surgery today and found the elusive air vents inside the burner housing and they were all the way open, but you can see by the pic that the flame is quite uneven.  Seems to me that the wafer burner is deformed as the flame is almost 3 inches long at the longest about midway and more than half of it is yellow, but never fear, I removed the burner box and simply inserted my newly bought old fashioned cast iron camping hob and gave it a quick test and it easily got up to 450 and held steady. It could easily have gone further, but I didn't want to burn the gaskets and darkness was upon me.
> NOW I CAN BAKE BREAD AND ROAST BEEF AND MORE!! then revert to a smoker when I feel like it.
> I didn't mention my main motivation for all this remodeling.  It's because the on board computer of my [just past warranty] Amana house oven fried and for almost 2 years we've only had the stove top to cook on and I like to bake bread.
> I'll try to post some pics of my newly remodeled smoker oven tomorrow.



I am wishing to do the same as you.   This little smoker is nice, but unless it is 70+ degrees outside I can't hit 275, which is the temp I prefer to smoke brisket.  Can you post how it is working for you and pics of the install?

Thank you!


----------

